# Curitiba - O luxo da capital paranaense by Raul Lopes



## raul lopes

OI PESSOAL ...

chegou a hora de mostrar o luxo da capital mais verde e ecologica do Brasil .


Curitiba a cidade modelo e a capital com MELHOR QUALIDADE DE VIDA do Brasil ...

deveria servir de modelo para todas cidades brasileiras ...


com vcs CURITIBA 




1.
Curitiba by Lucas Gabardo, auf Flickr
2.
Curitiba by Garon Piceli, auf Flickr
Batel by Pedro Sena Melo, auf Flickr
3.
Bela e charmosa Curitiba by josé lourenço, auf Flickr
4.
Jardim Botânico de Curitiba by Cassiano Rosário, auf Flickr
botanical garden, curitiba by Mark Kiss, auf Flickr
20200215-1420 by JCEFilho, auf Flickr
20191229-1311 by JCEFilho, auf Flickr
IMG_20201108_150145_HDR by josé lourenço, auf Flickr
5.
IMG_20201108_150656_HDR by josé lourenço, auf Flickr
6.
IMG_20201108_152958_HDR by josé lourenço, auf Flickr
7.
IMG_20201108_150018_HDR by josé lourenço, auf Flickr
8.
2020-11-15_04-47-56 by josé lourenço, auf Flickr
9.
2020-11-15_05-15-16 by josé lourenço, auf Flickr
10.
Praça General Osório, Curitiba by Dan, auf Flickr
11.
Curitiba by Dan, auf Flickr
Curitiba by Dan, auf Flickr
Curitiba by Dan, auf Flickr
20190505-1819 by JCEFilho, auf Flickr
12.
Curitiba by Dan, auf Flickr
13.
Curitiba by Dan, auf Flickr
14.
Curitiba by Dan, auf Flickr
15.
Curitiba by Dan, auf Flickr
16.
Curitiba by Dan, auf Flickr
17.
Curitiba by Dan, auf Flickr
18.
Parque Tanguá, Curitiba by Dan, auf Flickr
19.
Curitiba by Dan, auf Flickr
20.
SLR McLaren Roadster by Andre.Silot, auf Flickr
21.
Ferrari Challenge Stradale e 360 Modena by Andre.Silot, auf Flickr
22.
Porsche 911 (991) GT3 by Andre.Silot, auf Flickr
23.
Ferrari 458 Spider, 458 Italia e Lamborghini Gallardo LP550-2 Valentino Balboni by Andre.Silot, auf Flickr
24.
Ferrari 458 Speciale by Andre.Silot, auf Flickr
25.
Lamborghini Gallardo Superleggera e Ferrari 458 Italia by Andre.Silot, auf Flickr
26.
Stripes! by Andre.Silot, auf Flickr
27.
Cityscape, Curitiba by norton-dudeque, auf Flickr
Skyline Bairro Ecoville by Pedro Sena Melo, auf Flickr
28.
CuritibaClouds by Tianwen CHEN, auf Flickr
29.
Curitiba e Serra do Mar (Curitiba and Sea Mountain Range) by Fabiano Diniz, auf Flickr
30.
castelo do Batel - Curitiba, Brasil. by Fernando Urbano, auf Flickr
Première Valse Castelo do Batel - Foto: Vinícius Moscatto © 2018 by Vinicius Moscatto, auf Flickr
31.
Première Valse Castelo do Batel - Foto: Vinícius Moscatto © 2018 by Vinicius Moscatto, auf Flickr
32.
ALMÁA Cabral | Plataforma Suspensa by Construtora Laguna, auf Flickr
33.
ALMÁA Cabral | Voo de balão by Construtora Laguna, auf Flickr
34.
ALMÁA Cabral | Voo de balão by Construtora Laguna, auf Flickr
35.
ALMÁA Cabral | Voo de balão by Construtora Laguna, auf Flickr
36.
DJI_0471 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
Imagem aérea do Parque Tanguá - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr
parque-tangua-curitiba-5 by The Cities, auf Flickr
parque-tangua-curitiba-6 by The Cities, auf Flickr
parque-tangua-curitiba-8 by The Cities, auf Flickr
parque-tangua-curitiba-11 by The Cities, auf Flickr
parque-tangua-curitiba-19 by The Cities, auf Flickr
parque-tangua-curitiba-22 by The Cities, auf Flickr
parque-tangua-curitiba-23 by The Cities, auf Flickr
parque-tangua-curitiba-33 by The Cities, auf Flickr
parque-tangua-curitiba-42 by The Cities, auf Flickr
parque-tangua-curitiba-45 by The Cities, auf Flickr
foto-aerea-gfae-arenabaixada-curitiba by hamilton antunes, auf Flickr
BBC - TEICH Construtora by Construtora Laguna, auf Flickr
Estação Tubo by Pedro Sena Melo, auf Flickr
Estação Tubo no Centro Cívico by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr
2020-01-08_08-11-04 by Hilton JR Juvenal, auf Flickr
37.
Construtora Laguna apoia evento de tênis no Graciosa Country Club by Construtora Laguna, auf Flickr
A TEICH patrocinou o torneio de tênis que aconteceu na Escola Guga Tênis - Barigui Curitiba by Construtora Laguna, auf Flickr
38.
A TEICH patrocinou o torneio de tênis que aconteceu na Escola Guga Tênis - Barigui Curitiba by Construtora Laguna, auf Flickr
39.
Construtora Laguna apoia evento de tênis no Graciosa Country Club by Construtora Laguna, auf Flickr
40.
Construtora Laguna apoia evento de tênis no Graciosa Country Club by Construtora Laguna, auf Flickr
41.
Construtora Laguna apoia evento de tênis no Graciosa Country Club by Construtora Laguna, auf Flickr
42.
Laguna e The One Harley-Davidson lançam parceria inédita by Construtora Laguna, auf Flickr
43.
Construção Stand ROC Batel by Construtora Laguna, auf Flickr
44.
MAI Work by Construtora Laguna, auf Flickr
MAI Work by Construtora Laguna, auf Flickr
45.
MAI Work by Construtora Laguna, auf Flickr
46.
DJI_0464-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
47.
DJI_0465-2 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
48.
DJI_0466 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
49.
DJI_0467 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
50.
DJI_0457 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
51.
DJI_0441 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
52.
DJI_0459 by jeferson cherobin, auf Flickr
53.
Vista parcial de Curitiba (série com 4 fotos) by Parchen, auf Flickr
54.
Imagem aérea de Curitiba, Batel e Mercês by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr
55.
Imagem aerea do Centro Cívico em Curitiba by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr
56.
Imagem Aérea de Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr
57.
Imagem aérea do Parque Barigüi - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr
58.
Imagem aérea do Parque Barigüi - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr
59.
botanical garden, curitiba by Mark Kiss, auf Flickr
60.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

Saudade de Curitiba! Excelente thread!


----------



## raul lopes

60.
Ohne Titel by Kaká, auf Flickr
Centro Cívico by Cassiano Rosário, auf Flickr
P1200766 by sergiomazzi, auf Flickr
01 - 32-2 by edsonrerthal, auf Flickr
IMG_2403 by Bruno A Santos, auf Flickr
245 by Carlos Meireles, auf Flickr
Fall of night by Eduardo R. Kobs, auf Flickr
Estação Tubo no Centro Cívico by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr
Chuva, Estação Tubo do Passeio Público by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr
Museu Oscar Niemeyer - CURITIBA by Guilherme, auf Flickr
Estação Tubo do Museu Oscar Niemeyer - MON by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr
DSC_0853 by Levi Emanuel, auf Flickr
Curitiba... by José Fernando Ogura, auf Flickr
Curitiba... by José Fernando Ogura, auf Flickr
parque-guairaca-curitiba-9 by The Cities, auf Flickr
61.
parque-passauna-curitiba-18 by The Cities, auf Flickr
parque-passauna-curitiba-23 by The Cities, auf Flickr
62.
parque-passauna-curitiba-19 by The Cities, auf Flickr
63.
parque-passauna-curitiba-28 by The Cities, auf Flickr
64.
parque-lago-azul-curitiba-17 by The Cities, auf Flickr
65.
parque-bacacheri-curitiba-6 by The Cities, auf Flickr
66.
parque-bacacheri-curitiba-5 by The Cities, auf Flickr
67.
opera-de-arame-curitiba-1 by The Cities, auf Flickr
68.
opera-de-arame-curitiba-6 by The Cities, auf Flickr
69.
opera-de-arame-curitiba-2 by The Cities, auf Flickr
70.
opera-de-arame-curitiba-4 by The Cities, auf Flickr
71.
opera-de-arame-curitiba-9 by The Cities, auf Flickr
72.
opera-de-arame-curitiba-26 by The Cities, auf Flickr
73.
opera-de-arame-curitiba-11 by The Cities, auf Flickr
74.
Curitiba Skyline by Roberto Alcântara, auf Flickr
Vista do alto de um prédio no Batel by André Balão, auf Flickr
curitiba-3 by [Mauricio Camacho], auf Flickr
Curitiba - PR by Carlos Augusto Amaral, auf Flickr
Curitiba - PR by Carlos Augusto Amaral, auf Flickr
Curitiba - PR by Carlos Augusto Amaral, auf Flickr
Curitiba - PR by Carlos Augusto Amaral, auf Flickr
parque-gomm-1 by The Cities, auf Flickr
75.
parque-gomm-12 by The Cities, auf Flickr
76.
parque-nautico-45 by The Cities, auf Flickr
77.
parque-nautico-2 by The Cities, auf Flickr
78.
cityscape, Curitiba by norton-dudeque, auf Flickr
79.
PALAZZO LUMINI by Construtora San Remo, auf Flickr
80.
Curitiba (2) by rafael pedroso, auf Flickr
Curitiba (4) by rafael pedroso, auf Flickr
81.
PARQUE BARIGUI - CURITIBA PR - BRASIL by Janete Scheleder, auf Flickr
PARQUE BARIGUI - CURITIBA PR - BRASIL by Janete Scheleder, auf Flickr
82.
REFLETINDO - PARQUE BARIGUI - CURITIBA PR - BRASIL by Janete Scheleder, auf Flickr
83.
Parque Barigui by Mariana Dias, auf Flickr
Praça Rui Barbosa by Cassiano Rosário, auf Flickr
Edifício Palladion no Centro Cívico by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr
Fachada do Shopping Mueller - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr
Passarela do Shopping Mueller - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr
Shoppings em CWB by Pimenta Nativa, auf Flickr
Shoppings em CWB by Pimenta Nativa, auf Flickr
CURITIBA - PR by Sergio Avelino Campagnolo, auf Flickr
Sonho no Pátio Batel by Jum Nakao, auf Flickr
Sonho no Pátio Batel by Jum Nakao, auf Flickr
Sonho no Pátio Batel by Jum Nakao, auf Flickr
CURITIBA - PR by Sergio Avelino Campagnolo, auf Flickr
CURITIBA - PR by Sergio Avelino Campagnolo, auf Flickr
Shoppings em CWB by Pimenta Nativa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Saudade de Curitiba! Excelente thread!



OBRIGADO QUERIDO ... CURITIBA É MARAVILHOSA DEMAIS ... um exemplo de cidade ... orgulho de todos brasileiros ...


----------



## EmyJaraguá

A capital mais próxima de onde eu moro.
Um orgulho paranaense, exemplo para o Brasil!


----------



## Renaudt

Ae Raul, tá traindo São Paulo heim? kkkkkk brincadeira...excelente thread dessa cidade que tem um pedaço enorme do meu coração. Cada dia mais linda e bem cuidada!


----------



## raul lopes

Renaudt said:


> Ae Raul, tá traindo São Paulo heim? kkkkkk brincadeira...excelente thread dessa cidade que tem um pedaço enorme do meu coração. Cada dia mais linda e bem cuidada!



kkkkkk amigo Sao Paulo é Sao Paulo né ... nao tem nada igual LOVE SAMPA FOREVER ... mas Curitiba vamos falar a verdade ... é um pedacinho da perfeiçao no Brasil ... é charmosissima.. e podre de chique tbm ...


----------



## raul lopes

o by Bruno Piccoli, auf Flickr
Edifício Palladion no Centro Cívico by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr
Edifício World Business no Centro Cívico by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr
Centro Cívico by Pedro Sena Melo, auf Flickr
Edifício World Business e Edifício Palladium - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr
























Decorpol_ (11) by Sergio Sandersom, auf Flickr
Decorpol_ (4) by Sergio Sandersom, auf Flickr
2019-06-07 - Casa Hugo Lange Curitiba by Guilherme Barci, auf Flickr
benderarquitetura.com.br
























COBERTURA TRIPLEX




























































































Bairro Batel by Pedro Sena Melo, auf Flickr
Canaleta - Praça do Japão by Pedro Sena Melo, auf Flickr





































































































































































































































































archdaily.com.br














































































































































construtoralaguna.com.br
































































































_MG_9497-a-1.jpg by Ernesto Eugenio Bellotto, auf Flickr


----------



## Sidnei ldn

Nossa linda Curitiba, cidade de beleza extraordinária, muito bem cuidada em todos os aspectos, parabéns pelo thread Raul, Cool ritiba sensacional,


----------



## F.Martin.S

Parabéns Raul! Curitiba merecia um tread seu, que é tão chic quanto a cidade. Abraço


----------



## raul lopes

archdaily.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

Vista parcial de Curitiba (série com 4 fotos) by Parchen, auf Flickr
Vista parcial de Curitiba by Parchen, auf Flickr
Vista parcial de Curitiba by Parchen, auf Flickr
Vista parcial de Curitiba by Parchen, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rua das Flores - Curitiba - Pr by Tereza Duarte, auf Flickr
Rua das Flores - Centro de Curitiba - PR by Tereza Duarte, auf Flickr
Rua das Flores - Curitiba ( Pr ) by Tereza Duarte, auf Flickr
Meu Paraná: Rua das Flores, Curitiba by Parchen, auf Flickr
Calçadão da Rua XV de Novembro - Rua das Flores by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr
Calçadão da Rua XV de Novembro - Rua das Flores by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr
IMG 2555 by Izauri Rocha Pereira, auf Flickr
Calçadão da Rua XV de Novembro - Rua das Flores - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr
Rua das Flores e Bondinho by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr
Cerejeiras no Calçadão da Rua XV de Novembro - Rua das Flores by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr








Calçadão da Rua XV de Novembro - Rua das Flores - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr
Calçadão da Rua XV de Novembro - Rua das Flores - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Setor Histórico by Ivan Roberto Becher Machado, auf Flickr
Let&#x27;s take a coffee at Center Curitiba! by Arlete Reino Pellanda, auf Flickr
Centro Histórico by Ivan Roberto Becher Machado, auf Flickr








































































Church by Aurélio Lourenço Rodrigues, auf Flickr
Parque Barigui-Curitiba by Luiz Lemos, auf Flickr


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb

Caraca Raul, super compilaçao, parabéns pelo trabalho! As vezes a gente até esquece "o que é essa cidade" entao obrigado por nos fazer lembrar. Curitiba é extraordinária, muito próspera, diversa, uma metrópole moderna e plural.


----------



## raul lopes

Curitiba (PR) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Scud, Spec &amp; GT R! by Andre.Silot, auf Flickr
Superleggera combo by Andre.Silot, auf Flickr
Curitiba... by José Fernando Ogura, auf Flickr
Curitiba... by José Fernando Ogura, auf Flickr
Curitiba (PR) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Curitiba (PR) by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Estacionamento Madalosso - Curitiba - PR - Brasil by Cleber Moraes, auf Flickr
Curitiba - Paraná - Brasil by Larissa Cantanhede, auf Flickr
Curitiba... by José Fernando Ogura, auf Flickr
Chafariz da Praça Rui Barbosa - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr
Curitiba by Stephen Downes, auf Flickr
Curitiba by Stephen Downes, auf Flickr
Botanical Gardens by Stephen Downes, auf Flickr
Curitiba by Stephen Downes, auf Flickr
Curitiba by Piegel, auf Flickr
Curitiba-PR by jansen silva, auf Flickr
Curitiba - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Curitiba - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Curitiba - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Curitiba - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Curitiba - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Curitiba - Paraná by Maurício Martins Portelinha, auf Flickr
Curitiba - Memorial Árabe by Rosa Caroline Teixeira, auf Flickr
Memorial Ucraniano. by Jessica Loyola, auf Flickr


----------



## SERVUSBR

Curitiba sua linda !!!!!!....Show de imagens Raul. Obrigado por compartilhar.


----------



## O Cavaleiro

Linda!
Eu estou doido pra fazer uma viagem pra Curitiba pra conhecê-la de fato. Encantadora de fato. 

Só achei esse papo de "capital verde ecólogica", melhor "qualidade vida" meio retrô rs.
Já não é mais um consenso como há 15 anos atrás.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb

O Cavaleiro said:


> Linda!
> Eu estou doido pra fazer uma viagem pra Curitiba pra conhecê-la de fato. Encantadora de fato.
> 
> Só achei esse papo de "capital verde ecólogica", melhor "qualidade vida" meio retrô rs.
> Já não é mais um consenso como há 15 anos atrás.


Só de curiosidade Cavaleiro, o que mudou, na sua percepção? Eu acho que ela continua sendo muito verde, ecológica, e a qualidade de vida ainda é bastante alta. Na minha opinião, perdeu um pouco de sua capacidade de inovação, de revolucionar, mas o que foi feito antes ainda rende resultados muito consistentes...


----------



## Operario

orgulho da nossa Capital!!


----------



## raul lopes

outra cidade que nao é tao rica como curitiba é boa vista ... la a prefeitura esta fazendo um trabalho primoroso .. a cidade apesar de pobre é linda e possui uma qualidade de vida incrivel .. tbm outro modelo a ser seguido no brasil para cidades mais pobres...


----------



## raul lopes

Ferrari California by Luiz Henrique de Souza, auf Flickr
castelo do Batel - Curitiba, Brasil. by Fernando Urbano, auf Flickr
























































Castelo do Batel by Marcos Pegorini, auf Flickr
























































www.facebook.com/rafaelgreca


----------



## raul lopes

marceloaraujo.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

PRONTO ESTA 100 % CONFIRMADO ! CURITIBA É A MELHOR CAPITAL DO PAIS EM TERMOS DE QUALIDADE DE VIDA E ECOLOGIA ... 


um exemplo de cidade ... MARAVILHOSA MESMO ... ORGULHO DO BRASIL ... 


parabens e que siga assim se desenvolvendo nesse ritmo e ousando sempre mais ..


----------



## Jdolci

Caprichou nessa seleçao de fotos no ultimo post hein!
Realmente, não dá pra negar que a modelo é fotogenica.. e que gosta de natureza hahah

Gostei muito dessa foto aqui..









Dá uma sensação de tranquilidade...
Só não sei o que é... se for uma casa, é impressionante o tamanho.


----------



## raul lopes

sim é uma mega mansao ... uma casa ... 

curitiba e seus arredores possuem lindas residencias no meio de uma natureza exuberante ....


----------



## raul lopes

www.j8.com.br


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

www.j8.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

CURITIBA RESPIRA QUALIDADE DE VIDA ... é um bem estar chique simples e sobrio ... sem muitos exageros porem muito sofisticado .. a cidade é simplesmente naturalmente CHIQUE !


----------



## raul lopes

FACEBOOK.COM/PATIOBATEL


----------



## raul lopes

www.wikimedia.commons.com

















Praça Espanha by Pedro Sena Melo, auf Flickr
Praça Rui Barbosa by Cassiano Rosário, auf Flickr
UFPR by Pedro Sena Melo, auf Flickr
Gallardo Bicolore by Thyago Barbosa Photography, auf Flickr
Obra de arte by Thyago Barbosa Photography, auf Flickr
R8 Plus by Thyago Barbosa Photography, auf Flickr
















Mateus Leme/Barão de Antonina by Guilherme Walach, auf Flickr
Praça do Expedicionário by marcio fressatto filho, auf Flickr
Ohne Titel by Jon Wilson, auf Flickr
Parque Tanguá by Cassiano Rosário, auf Flickr








DSCN0304 by Guilherme Rodrigues, auf Flickr
DSCN0307 by Guilherme Rodrigues, auf Flickr
















Restaurante Porcini - Curitiba by Turomaquia Camargo, auf Flickr
Foto: Bruno Tadashi by Fecomércio PR, auf Flickr
Foto: Bruno Tadashi by Fecomércio PR, auf Flickr
Familia Fadanelli - Peça Caçarola Frutos do mar!!! by Lis Borcath Fotógrafa, auf Flickr
Foto Bruno Tadashi by Fecomércio PR, auf Flickr
















































Canaleta do Ônibus Expresso Biarticulado by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr
Canaleta do Ônibus Expresso Biarticulado Vermelho by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr
Árvores do outono na Canaleta do Ônibus Expresso Biarticulado Vermelho by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr
Ônibus Expresso Biarticulado e Ipê Amarelo - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, auf Flickr
Biarticulado by Pedro Sena Melo, auf Flickr
Av Candido de Abreu by Pedro Sena Melo, auf Flickr
Arthur Bernardes by Pedro Sena Melo, auf Flickr
Calçada by Pedro Sena Melo, auf Flickr
Primavera by Pedro Sena Melo, auf Flickr
_R4A6996-a-1.jpg by Ernesto Eugenio Bellotto, auf Flickr
_R4A7023-a-1.jpg by Ernesto Eugenio Bellotto, auf Flickr
_R4A7094-a-1.jpg by Ernesto Eugenio Bellotto, auf Flickr
_R4A7017-a-1.jpg by Ernesto Eugenio Bellotto, auf Flickr
Curitiba vc passa rápido e não vê 8 Luxo no Caos - agosto 2013 by José Roitberg, auf Flickr
Curitiba vc passa rápido e não vê 4 Mansao Inglesa nas Alturas - agosto 2013 by José Roitberg, auf Flickr
Curitiba 25/06/2017 by Carlos Augusto Amaral, auf Flickr
Curitiba 25/06/2017 by Carlos Augusto Amaral, auf Flickr
Curitiba 25/06/2017 by Carlos Augusto Amaral, auf Flickr
Curitiba 25/06/2017 by Carlos Augusto Amaral, auf Flickr
Curitiba 25/06/2017 by Carlos Augusto Amaral, auf Flickr
日の出 by Lennon Reikdal, auf Flickr
Lamp by Suzanne Espindola, auf Flickr
Curitiba by Suzanne Espindola, auf Flickr
Curitiba in purple, yellow and blue. by Aurélio Lourenço Rodrigues, auf Flickr
Church by Aurélio Lourenço Rodrigues, auf Flickr
Parque Tanguá by Pedro Sena Melo, auf Flickr
Memorial de Curitiba by Cidade ao Quadrado, auf Flickr
Memorial de Curitiba by Cidade ao Quadrado, auf Flickr
slavieiro conceptual full jazz by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr
slavieiro conceptual full jazz by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr
slavieiro conceptual full jazz by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr
slavieiro conceptual full jazz by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr
slavieiro conceptual full jazz by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr
slavieiro conceptual full jazz by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr
slavieiro conceptual full jazz by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr
slavieiro conceptual full jazz by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr
slavieiro conceptual full jazz by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr
slavieiro conceptual full jazz by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr
slavieiro conceptual full jazz by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr
slavieiro conceptual full jazz by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr
Radisson Hotel Curitiba by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr
_DSC5960 by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr
_DSC5134 by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr
Quality Hotel Curitiba by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr
Quality Hotel Curitiba by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr
Quality Hotel Curitiba by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

*Four Points By Sheraton Curitiba *

booking.ch


----------



## raul lopes

*Radisson Hotel Curitiba*


booking.ch


----------



## raul lopes

*Grand Hotel Rayon *

booking.ch


----------



## raul lopes

CURITIBA SENSACIONAL ....;-)


----------



## Laranjeirense

Sem palavras para as suas fotos, ficaram perfeitas, mostram muito bem nossa capital. Urbanisticamente, pra mim, só faltaria um centro financeiro bem organizado que Curitiba ficaria com cara de cidade global, merecendo também mais um salto de modernização para os padrões do século XXI. Mas para os padrões brasileiros ela é o que tem de melhor nas capitais.


----------



## Ice Climber

Minha cidade em uma coletanea sua nao poderia ser diferente: sensacional! Viva Curitiba!


----------



## raul lopes

OBRIGADO QUERIDOS ... amo curitiba tbm ... fui em 2016 fiquei 2 dias apenas... mas me apaixonei... quero voltar


----------



## raul lopes

Queen Victoria - San Remo Construtora







construtorasanremo.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

918. by Andre.Silot, auf Flickr
918. by Andre.Silot, auf Flickr
Dream Route 2020 by Andre.Silot, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

bus stop in curitiba by Mark Kiss, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Prefeitura de Curitiba, Noturna by Erickson Ivanowski, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

www.guilhermebez.com


----------



## raul lopes

patiobatel.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

Batel | Impariamo - Cursos e Consultoria


Pedalar pelo bairro do Batel em Curitiba é um encontro com casarões, gastronomia, história e muito verde...




impariamo.com.br


----------



## Sidnei ldn

Belas imagens da maior cidade do Sul do Brasil,


----------



## Zaz965

mais algumas fotinhas
Curitiba by Bia Kunze, no Flickr

Curitiba by Lucas Gabardo, no Flickr

Curitiba by Cadu Andrade, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Curitiba... by José Fernando Ogura, no Flickr

Curitiba... by José Fernando Ogura, no Flickr

Curitiba by PabloPettis, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Curitiba by Juliano Bortolozzi, no Flickr

Curitiba by Roberto Borella, no Flickr

Curitiba by Roberto Borella, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Curitiba by Rodrigo Macedo, no Flickr

Curitiba by Sébastien Gillard, no Flickr

Curitiba by Rodrigo Faustini, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Curitiba by Ricardo Müller Photography, no Flickr

Curitiba by Rodrigo Faustini, no Flickr

Curitiba by Rodrigo Faustini, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Curitiba by Rodrigo Faustini, no Flickr

Curitiba by Rodrigo Faustini, no Flickr

Curitiba by Rodrigo Faustini, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Curitiba by Rodrigo Faustini, no Flickr

Curitiba by Amanda Santiago, no Flickr

Curitiba by Rodrigo Faustini, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Curitiba by José Fernando Ogura, no Flickr

Curitiba by will_curitiba, no Flickr

Curitiba by Fábio Castel Garcia, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

curitiba. by tainara ., no Flickr

#Curitiba by ssztruk, no Flickr

Curitiba by cesarzua, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Curitiba by Zaqueu Felipe, no Flickr

Curitiba by Cadu Andrade, no Flickr

Curitiba by Rui Bittencourt, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

curitiba by Jailson Rodrigo Pacheco, no Flickr

Curitiba by Leticia Marques, no Flickr

Curitiba by AlessandroBomfim, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Curitiba by AlessandroBomfim, no Flickr

Curitiba... by José Fernando Ogura, no Flickr

Curitiba by Brazil Adventure International, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Curitiba by André Balão, no Flickr

Curitiba by Leandro, no Flickr

Curitiba by Eliana rocha, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Curitiba by Ane Etxeverde, no Flickr

Curitiba by Thífani Postali, no Flickr

Curitiba by Liri, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Curitiba by Liri, no Flickr

Curitiba by Andy Ferrari, no Flickr

Curitiba by PabloPettis, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Curitiba by PabloPettis, no Flickr

Curitiba by PabloPettis, no Flickr

Curitiba by PabloPettis, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Curitiba by Leandro Barrett, no Flickr

Curitiba by Robson Rodrigo Da Cruz, no Flickr

Curitiba by Denize Botelho, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Curitiba (4) by rafael pedroso, no Flickr

Curitiba (1) by rafael pedroso, no Flickr

Curitiba skyline by Fernando de Lima, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Curitiba 147 by Roberto Cunha, no Flickr

Curitiba by Carlos Augusto Amaral, no Flickr

Curitiba by Vitor Machado, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Curitiba by Grazy Santiago, no Flickr

Curitiba by Carlos Moraes, no Flickr

Curitiba - PR by Emerson Alecrim, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Curitiba-Pr-Brasil by Admilson Santos, no Flickr

Curitiba 144 by Roberto Cunha, no Flickr

Curitiba 214 by Roberto Cunha, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Curitiba (PR) by Jaime Costa, no Flickr

Tour Curitiba by Jose Silva - Fotógrafo, no Flickr

Curitiba 240 by Roberto Cunha, no Flickr


----------

